# prendere la mano



## betulina

Ciao a tutti,

Capisco che "prendere la mano" (_a qualcosa_? si usa così?) significa "sfuggire al controllo", cioè "perder el control" de algo.

Comunque nel contesto in cui l'ho trovata questa frase sembra voler dire il contrario:

"*Questa macchina è talmente grossa che se riesco a fare manovra e a prenderci la mano, allora ci riesco con tutte*"

È una ragazza che impara a guidare con una macchina con il cambio automatico. Per me avrebbe più senso dire "si consigo hacer maniobra y *dominarlo*" o algo así. No veo mucho sentido en lo de "sfuggire al controllo".

Che senso ha?

Grazie mille.


----------



## Silvia10975

Fammi pensare: ci sono due modi di dire. "Mi sono fatto prendere la mano" e significa che qualcosa è sfuggito al tuo controllo; "ci sto prendendo la mano/ci ho preso la mano" invece significa che ti stai abituando a fare qualcosa e lo stai facendo sempre meglio, che ti sei abituato e lo stai dominando (come dici giustamente).
Spero di averti aiutato!
 Silvia


----------



## betulina

Grazie mille, Silvia!  

No había encontrado este segundo significado por ningún lado. Ahora ya está. Gracias!


----------



## Silvia10975

¡No hay de qué! Encantada de ayudarte


----------



## xeneize

D'accordo, però aggiungo che noi diciamo _prendere la mano a qualcosa_, e usiamo sempre _gli/le ho preso la mano_, mai _ci_.
Pero, Betulina, te comento que en la Argentina existe una expresión especular, tal cual, _agarrarle la mano a algo_ 
De acuerdo con la distinción de Silvia: "mi sono fatto prendere la mano" sería lo contrario...
Y en ese caso, en la Argentina se dice "se me fue la mano".
¿En España existen estas expresiones?...
Chau


----------



## betulina

xeneize said:


> D'accordo, però aggiungo che noi diciamo _prendere la mano a qualcosa_, e usiamo sempre _gli/le ho preso la mano_, mai _ci_.
> Pero, Betulina, te comento que en la Argentina existe una expresión especular, tal cual, _agarrarle la mano a algo_
> De acuerdo con la distinción de Silvia: "mi sono fatto prendere la mano" sería lo contrario...
> Y en ese caso, en la Argentina se dice "se me fue la mano".
> ¿En España existen estas expresiones?...
> Chau



Hola y gracias, Xeneize 

La primera expresión que dices no la he oído por aquí. En este caso yo diría "tener algo por la mano". "Esto ya lo tengo por la mano" sería que ya sé cómo va, ya lo domino.
La otra sí que se dice, "se me fue la mano".
Txau


----------



## Neuromante

"Se me fue la mano" es castellano, no argentino.


----------



## traduttrice

betulina said:


> "*Questa macchina è talmente grossa che se riesco a fare manovra e a prenderci la mano, allora ci riesco con tutte*"


 
*"agarrarle la mano"*
ej: _"No me acostumbro a las teclas de mi nuevo celular, pero cuando *le agarre la mano,* voy a escribir tan rápido como con el anterior"_
ej 2: _"Si logro *agarrarle la mano* a este programa de computación, de ahora en adelante se simplificará el trabajo"_

p.s. no entendí qué significa _"mi sono fatto prendere la mano"_


----------



## 0scar

_mi sono fatto prendere la mano=__me dejé llevar/exageré
_


----------



## xeneize

> "Se me fue la mano" es castellano, no argentino.


 
Ya, de todas formas el "argentino" también es castellano


----------



## Neuromante

Quisiera advertir que en el post de Traduttrice, donde usa el verbo* Agarrar* fuera de la Argentina (Creo que no pasa en ningún otro país) se usaría *Coger.* Agarrar suena muy forzado si no eres argentino, pero para ellos Coger tiene un significado más bien "problemático".

Espero que no te moleste Traduttrice.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, _agarrar_ se usa mucho menos en España, cierto, pero me parece que muy a menudo en todos los países sudamericanos, en Chile, en Colombia, en Venezuela, en México...
Coger tiene un significado "malo" también en otros países, incluso en México, aunque en ninguno tan fuerte como en la Argentina.


----------



## traduttrice

Está bien, no hay problema  

El tema es el siguiente: 
"*agarrarle la mano a algo*" es una construcción HECHA, una frase fatta. *No* puedo cambiar el verbo, a lo sumo podemos decir que no se usa en otros países. No se confundan con el cambio de verbo que sí se puede hacer en frases como "prendere per la mano una ragazza", donde se puede traducir como *AGARRAR de la mano* (Argentina) o *COGER de la mano* (España y demases  ) o bien un tan elegante como universal "*TOMAR de la mano*".

¿Se entiende a lo que voy?


----------



## 0scar

Bueno, en Google hay que gente que *puede * cambiar *agarrarle la mano *por* tomarle la mano* 

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q="tomarle la mano"&gbv=2&oe=UTF-8&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw

Solo en la primera página se lee _*tomarle la mano*_ al joystick, al partido, a un jeerp 4x4, a una pelota, etc.


----------



## Cristina.

Mi sono fatta prendere la mano" = mi sono lasciata andare= *se me fue la mano/me descuidé.*
Prenderci la mano = farci la mano = *coger el tranquillo/truco*.


----------



## xeneize

Sí, había oído lo de _tranquillo_ por _agarrarle la mano a algo_...Pero seguro en la Argentina no se dice.


----------



## Cristina.

Se usa más prenderci la mano o farci la mano?


----------



## moro_of_venice

Cristina. said:


> Se usa más prenderci la mano o farci la mano?


farci la mano = imparare
prendersi la mano = uscire dal controllo


----------



## la italianilla

Intenté esplicar, con palabras sencillas y ejemplos, estas dos construcciones hechas a un compañero de Madrid, y me dijo:
_Prenderci la mano -> coger la mano 
Mi son fatta prender la mano (en el sentido de exagerar) = me dejé llevar – se me fue la mano _
intentando utilizar la palabra “mano” para que la traducción sea más cerca a la costrucción hecha de la que habla la traduttrice


----------



## xeneize

Acá por mis pagos (Cerdeña) decimos *prendergli/prenderle la mano a qualcosa*. Ni _prenderci_, ni _farci_.
Chau


----------



## housecameron

moro_of_venice said:


> farci la mano = imparare
> *farsi *prende*re* la mano = uscire dal controllo


----------



## sabrinita85

moro_of_venice said:


> farci la mano = imparare
> prendersi la mano = uscire dal controllo



Forse più che _imparare_, farci la mano significa abituarsi a fare qualcosa, incominciare ad avere dimestichezza con tale cosa.


----------

